# Looking For New Friend For My Neutered Male



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

We recently had to have one of our 2 bonded boys put to sleep (Jack Daniels). Now his brother (Jim Beam) is sad and lonely and wont leave his house. I live near Louisville, KY and am wondering where a good place would be to get him a friend or two. Also, since he is neutered, would one or two females be good or should I shoot for another neutered male? Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated! We are worried.


----------



## TuxedoGilma (Apr 25, 2015)

Poor little guy. In Cincinnati there is a rescue called Rattie Tattoe Rescue. I know they have several rats up for adoption right now. I think a lot might have socialization issues because they are from a pet store cruelty case.


----------



## TuxedoGilma (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh, also chins n' friends. They are in southern IN some where. Not sure exactly.

(sorry for double post. Won't let me edit. I'm on the petguide app)


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

TuxedoGilma said:


> Oh, also chins n' friends. They are in southern IN some where. Not sure exactly.
> 
> (sorry for double post. Won't let me edit. I'm on the petguide app)


Awesome, thank you! I have contacted Rattie Tattie but was unaware of Chins n' Friends. I will look them up!  We have been spending extra time with Jim so that should help until we can find him a friend or two!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Also EARPS in Indy, great rescue. And they have more rats than show up on their site. Fill out app and they will contact you and u can go see all of them.


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> Also EARPS in Indy, great rescue. And they have more rats than show up on their site. Fill out app and they will contact you and u can go see all of them.


I will contact them as well! Thanks so much everyone! <3


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you guys know if 2 females would be ok since he is neutered? I have never had to introduce new rats before so I don't really know what gender would be best for him. He is about 10-11 months old.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, you can get two girls if you would like.


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

raindear said:


> Yes, you can get two girls if you would like.


 Good to know!


----------

